# CC3 or MC1 for Center Channel?



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I am going to purchase my center channel in the next couple of weeks. I was going to order the CC3 but I am wondering if I should order the MC1's and use them as a center as the image below shows? The logic behind the MC1 centers is so that the center and mains match perfectly. But then again the CC3 is a REALLY good center.:crying:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I wouldn't think putting another pair of MC1's on the sides would be very good for imaging but that's what they have eluded to doing on their website. Traditional thinking would have you put two on the sides and one in the center. Will one MC1 fit under your display? Maybe that would be a better option? They are electrostats so maybe someone more familiar with them can chime in.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a phantom center using my MG10.1's (similar in size to the MC1's, just not wall mounted).

I had considered getting a center channel and always fought the urge mostly due to cost. Then I decided to try one last thing: I aimed my fronts at 40 degrees toe-in across the room. Basically I aimed the left speaker at the right armrest of the couch and vice versa.

magic.

The phantom image generated sounds like it is exactly in the middle of my screen and offsets and pans match perfectly. Plus that center image stays at the edges of my listening area (unlike when the speakers were straight and the edge seats localization "collapsed" to the nearest speaker).

Using your diagram above, you may get away without a center channel, or try just having the MC1's flanking the screen. It's definitely the cheapest solution 

good luck.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help. :bigsmile: I bought a pair of MC1's off of flebay and will give them a try with both configurations. I have a pair of ODR Pioneer 12's that are designed for IB or Dipole so I am going to run them from 60hz to 160hz to help the MC1's low-end. I hope it works. :whistling:

Matt


----------

